# mefferts 4x4?



## rachmaninovian (Nov 24, 2008)

I just ordered...the white and black set.
Any chance they will be better than rubik's?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2008)

I ordered my black/white set yesterday. I'm assuming they are similar, if not better than the old rubiks, since they are a re-release of the 1982 versions. Hopefully they work out.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 24, 2008)

mm I think there are some modifications made though...more sturdier or something like that.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Nov 24, 2008)

I kinda want a new 4x4, my ES didn't last too long...
I'd appreciate it if you could tell me if these cubes are worth getting (when you get them yourselves ofcourse )

-Eddie


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 1, 2008)

Ugh, Meffert's is out of stock now. Hopefully they'll restock soon, I wanted a white one for Christmas


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 1, 2008)

has anyone had their cube(s) ship yet? I am anxious to find out about them, I would also like one for christmas.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 1, 2008)

I got mine today 
IMHO they are better than Rubiks (but I don'y like Rubiks), they are lighter and they don't pop. But they still need to be broken-in (my white one is already quite good, my black one is really stiff).


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 1, 2008)

TMOY said:


> I got mine today
> IMHO they are better than Rubiks (but I don'y like Rubiks), they are lighter and they don't pop. But they still need to be broken-in (my white one is already quite good, my black one is really stiff).


o.o when did you order yours? haha, I like rubik's since my times are more consistent and faster on rubik's...hopefully mine comes tomorrow or something...


----------



## TMOY (Dec 1, 2008)

I ordrered them last Monday. They arrived on Friday but I was already in the train to The Hague, so I had to take them at the post office today.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 2, 2008)

anyway, do they tell you whether the order shipped or not? on the customers login page it says that the order is new....gah....


----------



## TMOY (Dec 2, 2008)

I received a confirmation e-mail on Thursday.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 3, 2008)

I just got my cubes today. The white one is MUCH better than the black one. Also, the black one has 1 slight problem, the color scheme is off! I have to somehow swap 8 tiles in order to get the scheme correct. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I just got my cubes today. The white one is MUCH better than the black one. Also, the black one has 1 slight problem, the color scheme is off! I have to somehow swap 8 tiles in order to get the scheme correct. Anyone have any ideas?



Are they similar to the meffert's minx tiles, in that they are way too easy to remove? I'm assuming you're talking about the corner tiles, why not just cut them off then superglue them back on?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 3, 2008)

On a thread on TwistyPuzzles, I read that you can loosen the glue by submerging the pieces in water for a few days, then remove the excess glue.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 3, 2008)

I've already played a lot with my white one and no tile has fallen off yet. On the black one, I've had to reglue an orange tile after the first solve.
I agree that the white one is definitely better than tha black one.


----------



## pjk (Dec 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I just got my cubes today. The white one is MUCH better than the black one. Also, the black one has 1 slight problem, the color scheme is off! I have to somehow swap 8 tiles in order to get the scheme correct. Anyone have any ideas?


That is wierd, why would they have the black with a different color scheme? I wonder if it was a manufacturing mistake.

I ordered mine 6 days ago, and looking forward to trying them out. I am yet to have a 4x4 I like.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 4, 2008)

Dan, will you use this 4x4 instead of eastsheen now?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2008)

not yet... It's brand new. Like I said to someone else, "it has potential"

I also fixed the scheme on my black 4x4. X-acto knife did the trick.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone have a video showing how the cube is?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 4, 2008)

Or a solve video.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2008)

not bad. Need to get used to the black tiles more though.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the video, that looks like a nice cube. I dont like eastsheen much, but I don't like Rubiks any more. I want to get this when it gets back in stock.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 6, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Thanks for the video, that looks like a nice cube. I dont like eastsheen much, but I don't like Rubiks any more. I want to get this when it gets back in stock.



I don't think it will =P


----------



## jay123 (Dec 6, 2008)

There back in stock now .....
i just ordered my set


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol, sadly I ordered the black one before Dan told me the white one is better. However I'll try to break it in when I get it anyway


----------



## jay123 (Dec 6, 2008)

if i had spare money i would buy a white one
just so i could say that i gave you that cube when you break the world record again
lol


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 6, 2008)

They're back in stock?
*emails uncle who can buy it for me*


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 6, 2008)

Man for only 18 bucks too. I will have to put this in with my Christmas order. Hopefully I get some good money.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how well the new 4x4 form c4y is?
looks intersting from the inside, is it just a ball as core or something?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a spherical core like the Rubik's 4x4s use. I would also like to know how this compares to the retooled Revenge.


----------



## Erik (Dec 13, 2008)

So I got my black mefferts today, delivery was crazily fast since I ordered approximatly one week ago  first it's REALLY stiff. After some lube it improves a lot, but it still needs a lot of work. I really like the tiles by the way, I hope this cube becomes better. Rubik-like system ftw


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 13, 2008)

Erik said:


> So I got my black mefferts today, delivery was crazily fast since I ordered approximatly one week ago  first it's REALLY stiff. After some lube it improves a lot, but it still needs a lot of work. I really like the tiles by the way, I hope this cube becomes better. Rubik-like system ftw



Dan has posted a video on the white one, maybe you could post on a black one?


----------



## Erik (Dec 13, 2008)

Good idea I'll upload one in a few days after it became a bit better (hopefully)


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 13, 2008)

Erik said:


> Good idea I'll upload one in a few days after it became a bit better (hopefully)



Look forward to it


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2008)

Just ordered a white M4(That what it's called?)

I'll make a video review when it arrives.


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 13, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Just ordered a white M4(That what it's called?)
> 
> I'll make a video review when it arrives.



This sounds great.  I'm getting the white one for my Birthday and would like to see a review of it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 6, 2009)

My teacher's white cube just arrived.
I like it a lot, but it's slightly slower than my eastsheen, but feels much better. The slowness might just a recognition problem that will quickly fade.

The cube is very sturdy and controllable. Tiles are thick and nice looking.
I never had cubesmith, are they close to the textured or smooth tiles or neither? 
There is the word Mefferts engraved on one corner on every side. I can't feel it or see it that easily, but is it competition legal?
Tension isn't perfectly balanced on every side, but that's not an issue. I'm very picky about that compared to most people. It might not even be noticeable to all.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 7, 2009)

my eastsheen 4x4 mod is amazing


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 7, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> my eastsheen 4x4 mod is amazing



details please


----------



## TMOY (Jan 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> There is the word Mefferts engraved on one corner on every side. I can't feel it or see it that easily, but is it competition legal?


Same on mine, in fact I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out  I've already used my Mefferts 4^3 in competition and it caused no problem at all.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

TMOY said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > There is the word Mefferts engraved on one corner on every side. I can't feel it or see it that easily, but is it competition legal?
> ...



Ok, thanks!

Today, I did a few more solves, still could not average sub-2:30 (due to abundance of parity and I got worse at centers.)
I like the cube, but it's not giving me nice times... Much more resistant than a ES, but I get around the same times for the 3x3 stage. I haven't tried my ES and won't try it again until after March. Maybe I just got worse at 4x4 after not practicing for a long time? ES is definitely more crispy and faster to turn (much better PLL times).

I did about 6 seconds on the R perm and 3.7 on the U perm on the Meffert's.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got my Mefferts 4x4, out of the box, I think its great. It might already even be lubed for all I know. I love the overall feel of the cube. I will definitely be doing 4x4 more often now.

Question though: Did anyone else recieve a small tube filled with liquid inside? If so, what is it? Is it lube?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 8, 2009)

That tube is lube, it also comes with their megaminx for speedcubing (if you don't believe me, try to stick two pieces of paper with it)


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 8, 2009)

Solve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx8FZpn0De4&feature=channel_page

About: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_zjmmtwtM&feature=channel_page

How to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHTOIaZh9BY&feature=channel_page


----------



## 36duong (Jan 8, 2009)

I received mine yesterday, and honestly, I spent the whole day not breaking it in, but getting the tiles off, sanding it, and putting stickers on it.

i then broke it in, and now, it is ok, not as loose as I'd like it to be, but still Ok


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 8, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> That tube is lube, it also comes with their megaminx for speedcubing (if you don't believe me, try to stick two pieces of paper with it)



I believe you, is it any good though? And how do I apply it? I've only used spray before.


----------



## Kian (Jan 8, 2009)

i've tried to place an order multiple times. has anyone else has a problem with their website?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 8, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > That tube is lube, it also comes with their megaminx for speedcubing (if you don't believe me, try to stick two pieces of paper with it)
> ...



My guess it's silicone oil, take the edges out and pour some of it in.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 8, 2009)

they did not give me the lube =( am i the odd one out?
mm anyway I like my black better now =) I lubed it with silicone oil....and its awesome.

I'm scared that it gets too loose too fast though....


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> i've tried to place an order multiple times. has anyone else has a problem with their website?



I had problems ordering my Twin Set last night. Try using a different browser. I was using Safari, and when I switched to Firefox the order went through.


----------



## TomZ (Jan 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Tiles are thick and nice looking. I never had cubesmith, are they close to the textured or smooth tiles or neither?



They're not at all like what is sold by CubeSmith. His tiles are basically reinforced stickers (not much ticker than a regular sticker), while the Meffert's tiles are thick pieces of plastic.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 10, 2009)

i just ordered mine, hopefully they are good, how long is airmail to use. can some body do a written review of them?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a video review coming out hopefully tomorrow if thats good enough?


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 10, 2009)

I just bought the White Mefferts 4x4, because i need a new one. I bought from mefferts because of the free shipping, the AUD is to low to buy from Cube4you at the moment. I hope it arrives soon, i haven't speedcubed 4x4 (Or any cube!) in months!

-Levi-


----------

